# What do they call those little metal things that help secure picture frame corners?



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

The ones I am referring to are the little thin sheet metal "S" shaped ones that have a sharpened edge and I believe {could be wrong, usually am} they are shot flush in place with a gun of some type. They get installed on the back of a thin picture frame and help secure the corner. Sometimes the frame moulding is held together with nothing but these and no glue is even used. I usually see two side by side in the frame perpendicular to the 45 degree joint line. 
If anyone out there knows the name of these little devices and also whether or not they can be driven with a gun and also where to get them it would be greatly appreciated. I guess they could just be "set" individually with an arbor press. I have seen/heard that they can be driven with a hammer and punch, but that never worked for me.
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Corrugated Fasteners?


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes sir!!! That is it. Thanks a million!!!!!!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Squiggly nails


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Here's the gun you need to drive them. Hammering them does not work well at all. I've never tried a press, but the problem would be keeping the two pieces held together while you press in the fasteners.

http://grexusa.com/grexusa/products.php5?id=CF15AA&section=specs


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

v-nails. A quick google will turn up lots of sources as well as presses to use them.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for posting the gun info…it appears {now that I know what to call it} that several outfits offer guns to shoot these things. Bostitch has one among others. There is a Grex dealer not too far from where I live. 
As far as holding the parts together, why couldn't you go ahead and glue up the frame and nail it as security later after the glue is good and dry and the clamps are gone? I know some people use these things to do picture frames and do not use any glue at all. I usually just stand the frame up in a jig and cut a slot at the corner on a table saw and glue in a piece of wood for strength at the corner. But, the current frames I am making have routed edges on the outside and so I cant do it that way. Well, I guess I could, I would have to run the edges on the router table again to get the biscuit shaped like the frame. These corrugated nails seem like a much faster easier way, not as strong, but I believe they will work okay. Thanks again for all the info fellas!!!!!

Edit: wouldn't it be nice of somebody made a gun that could shoot all the stuff I need to? I currently own a framing nailer, a brad nailer, a finish nailer. a crown stapler, a positive point nailer, three different staplers and a roofing nailer!!! I feel like I am leaving somethign out…..7 different power nailers and I still need to buy one more!!!!

I did forget one…a smaller crown stapler for putting down luan sheets under sheet vinyl or tile.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

You could, of course, glue the frames together, then use corrugated fasteners to add to the joint. From your initial post, I thought you wanted to avoid glue. I glue, then staple for added strength.

I can sympathize about all the guns. I don't have as many as you do, but it does get to be a bit much.


----------

